# Anyone want to trim my nails?



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

Pweeeeez? I'm soooooo neglected and ready to fire my staff!!


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Ahahaha, I have enough trouble wrestling my tiny dogs to stay still enough to trim theirs. This guy is definitely a lot stronger than them, but, hey, he does look calmer :biggrin:.

Edit: His nails are white! Bonus points! It's so hard to tell where to cut when the nails are dirty or dark/black.


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

3Musketeers said:


> Ahahaha, I have enough trouble wrestling my tiny dogs to stay still enough to trim theirs. This guy is definitely a lot stronger than them, but, hey, he does look calmer :biggrin:.
> 
> Edit: His nails are white! Bonus points! It's so hard to tell where to cut when the nails are dirty or dark/black.


I know!! All of them are that color it is so nice.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Awww. That's so cute! Squishy face! He's a handsome boy. Too bad you just can't find good help these days.:biggrin:

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Very cute!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

What a big squishy head!!! I wouldn't be able to resist grabbing handfuls of that face and smooching it all over!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I think he wants someone to fetch him some tea while they're at it.


----------

